# strange lump on the belly...



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was quite surprised to find a brand-new superficial nodule on 13-week old Honey when I was rubbing her belly. I am 100% positive that this appeared overnight; in fact, I was rubbing her belly last evening, about 18 hours prior, and there was nothing there at all.

I did a forum search, Google search, and of course, the advice is to have a vet see it right away. I do plan to get her in, but I was hoping that someone had an opinion. It is about 1 cm, round, semi-firm, mobile, and not causing her any discomfort that I can see.

She recently had a course of Flagyl for diarrhea, which ended about 1 week ago. Yesterday I gave her Heartgard and Frontline Plus (she's had both of those before). I am not overly worried about it, but I don't think I'll be able to get her into the vet for several days to a week due to our schedule.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated!

~Kim~


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember seeing a photo like that before and someone mentioning puppy acne? I always check with the Vet. I've been called an alarmist. It's always money well wasted when they say everything is fine.

I know my two have reacted to bangs and injections, but the location of this one rules that out.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

..bump.. :wave:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It doesn't look like what I know to be puppy acne... I'd recommend that you re-arrange your schedule, if possible, and see what your vet has to say.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, don't take a chance on it being nothing. Probably is but best to err on the safe side

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Is it my imagination or is that another one, but smaller on the other side of her belly next to the nipple?


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*I think it's only one...*

...I agree that in the photo, and at first in person, I wondered if there were two lumps. However, that other side is completely flat. I will try to get her in on Monday if possible, even if I have to see a different vet within the practice. My usual vet has surgery on Mondays and starts appointments at 3:15...which I can't do because I have a parent-teacher conference at my oldest son's school.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, that picture looked so familiar I thought this was an old post... 

Check this posting out, Pilot'sMom posted about the same exact thing. There was a lot of helpful thing posted about it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/13751-have-any-you-ever-seen-allergic-reaction-puppy-vaccines.html

I hope that Honey is fine!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Where exactly is the lump. A number of months ago I found something on Chaucer that looked like that. And it turned out to be an "outy" bellybutton. Keep us posted.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*wow...*

...that photo really looks the same as Honey's does! I checked out that other thread (not sure how I missed it originally, other than that was the very first week we had Honey home, and I wasn't on the computer)...and the bumps are similar.

The location is directly next to her nipple. The other side has a tiny pimple next to the nipple this morning. I can't feel any other lymph nodes. I don't think it's an umbilical hernia given the location. She is acting completely normal, and I took her for a 1-mile walk last night. She sure loves those walks and wasn't fatigued at all.

Thanks again for all of the posts. I will keep you updated~ :crossfing 

~Kim~


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*new update*

Guess "Mom" worried for nothing. Our vet saw Honey yesterday morning and was puzzled as to the symmetry of the two nodules on her belly. He definitely felt that it was superficial, NOT lymph nodes (and he showed me where to palpate the real ones). He was thinking some kind of inflammatory process, perhaps a bug bite or something. No meds, just need to watch it.

And of course, by last night, the second one was just about gone and the first one about 1/4 of its original size. I wouldn't have taken her had I known it was going to shrink down so quickly...but there IS something to be said for peace-of-mind. That is worth the time and money to me. Plus it reinforces that I have a great new vet.  

Thanks to all who posted~

~Kim~


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great news! 

I always say, "Hearing everything is fine ~ is the best money I've ever wasted!"


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad to hear that all is well. She must be slightly allergic to mosquitos or one of the other bugs. 

Thanks for updating!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear it wasn't something serious.


----------

